# Thomas Murphy



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 4, 2007)

Thomas Murphy, Irish-American Presbyterian, was born on February 6, 1823 in Randallstown, County Antrim and died on December 26, 1900 in New Jersey. He graduated Princeton Theological Seminary in 1848, and entered into a long and faithful ministry in the Philadelphia area. He served as a representative at the General Assembly of the Presbyterian Church in Ireland in 1873 and was influential in bringing about the first meeting of the First General Presbyterian Council, made up of representatives from Presbyterian and Reformed churches worldwide, in Edinburgh in 1877. He was the author of _Pastoral theology; The pastor in the various duties of his office_; _The Duties of Church Members to the Church_; _People and Pastor: Duties Involved in the Important Relation_; _The Messages to the Seven Churches of Asia being The Inaugural of the Enthroned King A Beacon on Oriental Shores_; and _The Presbytery of The Log College; or, The Cradle of the Presbyterian Church in America_.


----------

